# Hi from Philippines



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Honey Hive Farms,
I am not sure we can ship that far.

Let us know if you have any questions or need help.

Hope you do well.

Tim Moore


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Honey Hive Farms (Nov 1, 2012)

Honey Hive Farms,

Welcome to Bee Source. How are bees there?

Tim Moore


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

Apo Mariano said:


> I'm newbie beekeeper from North Cotabato Philippines. I just got my firstt two stingless bee (trigona spp) hives. Quote] First I would like to say hi and welcome. Plus I would like to know more about your stingless bees. I had never heard of them until I looked them up on the internet. Even then, I couldn't find out much about them.


----------



## Apo Mariano (Oct 3, 2013)

Bill91143 said:


> Apo Mariano said:
> 
> 
> > I'm newbie beekeeper from North Cotabato Philippines. I just got my firstt two stingless bee (trigona spp) hives. Quote] First I would like to say hi and welcome. Plus I would like to know more about your stingless bees. I had never heard of them until I looked them up on the internet. Even then, I couldn't find out much about them.
> ...


----------



## captwillie (May 7, 2012)

Apo Mariano said:


> I'm newbie beekeeper from North Cotabato Philipp
> 
> Welcome
> I visited your country right after mt pinatubo erupted. Fabulious landscape and people. Good luck with your bees.
> Willie (USS PROTEUS AS 19)


----------



## Apo Mariano (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks captwillie! You're always welcome to visit our country anytime.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome


----------

